# Plain & Fancy Knit Bunny Family



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

While I have some designs for bunnies already, I received a request to design a bunny family. I had so much fun as I went along, I decided to create THREE sizes of bunnies. And then I couldnt stop, so I decided to design stitched-on clothes for them, too! So there are actually SIX patterns included in this pattern: three sizes undressed (PLAIN) and three sizes dressed (FANCY)! (Clothes are not removable.) Bunnies are 12, 10, & 9 sitting, and 17, 15, & 13 standing. Theyre knit with worsted weight yarn and are simply jointed, so their arms and legs are moveable, if you choose to joint them. More fun to play with, right? There is a LOT in this pattern! So take your pick of sizes or make a whole family of bunnies! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plain--fancy-knit-bunny-family $6.00


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

They are adorable--love their tails!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> They are adorable--love their tails!


Oh, thank you!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I really like the ones with clothes! They are all really well done.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Now this is really too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just noticed they have blush on their cheeks.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Love those bunnies!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

You guys are so talented!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine,

The bunnies are so cute!!!! Absolutely darling!!!!! ;0)


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are gorgeous and so sweet,i just adore your designs..Beautiful Work.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable...and just like real families they have a strong resemblance to each other, yet unique in their own way. The little guy in the brown pants looks like he has an attitude, must be a teenager


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Awww they are all so cute . Great job x


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

love them!!! nice knitting!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless what a large family of bunnies!!! Lovely


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

These are the cutest bunnies I have ever seen. Love them!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments! They were such fun to make, it was hard to stop. The pattern just kept growing. Thought I'd better stop working on them! :lol:


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

My daughter would just adore them. You are so, so clever.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautifully done, I am going to order them, love them.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutly beautiful work. Very talented.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely bunnies...you do such awesome work and are incredibly talented.

I still have not made your little lamb..life as been a bit hectic for me lately but have plans to get it started soon..

Dianna


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful bunnies ;-)


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I LOVE these!...wish i was good enough to knit them there perfect!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So excited that my bunnies are so loved! You are all so kind! There is so much talent here on KP. It's just amazing...and very inspiring! Thanks so much.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I LOVE these!...wish i was good enough to knit them there perfect!!


Bet you're better than you think! Perhaps starting with the plain version of Little Hopper. You may surprise yourself!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Lovely bunnies...you do such awesome work and are incredibly talented.
> 
> I still have not made your little lamb..life as been a bit hectic for me lately but have plans to get it started soon..
> 
> Dianna


Sorry to hear life's been hectic for you lately. Hope it turns around soon, Dianna.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> They are adorable...and just like real families they have a strong resemblance to each other, yet unique in their own way. The little guy in the brown pants looks like he has an attitude, must be a teenager


HA! That's Little Hopper for ya! I noticed his attitude, too!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my...how irresistable! I'm off to buy the pattern right now...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Oh my...how irresistable! I'm off to buy the pattern right now...


Thank you so very much! Have fun!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh!, they are too cute for words. Beautiful work.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are adorable, just pinned them to my board :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

These are so adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just pinned the little sweeties on pinterest. Hopefully you'll get some business from it..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

samazon said:


> Those are adorable, just pinned them to my board :thumbup:


How nice of you to do so! Thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Just pinned the little sweeties on pinterest. Hopefully you'll get some business from it..


So nice of you! Much appreciated!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine, you have outdone yourself, they are just adorable, gorgeous, etc, etc. Well done!!!!


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just had to try these after such an outstanding job that you did!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

birsss said:


> Lorraine, you have outdone yourself, they are just adorable, gorgeous, etc, etc. Well done!!!!


Aw, thanks a bunch, Sharon!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

eeyori1955 said:


> Just had to try these after such an outstanding job that you did!


Great! Have fun!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I love their blushy cheeks and their clothes. A whole family too


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG they are adorable. I love them all.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I see you have to use paypal and I dont pay with my card over the net. Lost to much money that way. Going to have to fine another way to do this.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really adore these. I love rabbits with those long loppy ears. xx


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just perfect, I love them


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I never get tired of seeing these bunnies, they are adorable!!!


----------

